# Coyote Competition - Online



## VIPOptics (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys and Gals, I know you are already out hunting the Coyotes. I just wanted to let you know about a competition that we are sponsoring. See attached details...

Basically include a dollar bill in the picture of your harvested coyote and be entered to win. Post the pic here or on our Facebook page VIPOptics.com to be eligible.


----------



## VIPOptics (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a coyote that was just entered...


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you have to be present at the Expo to win?


----------

